# Android: Overlay in Activity



## schlingel (26. Apr 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin noch ziemlich neu in der Android-Materie und vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum ich Google nicht mit den richtigen Vokabeln füttere aber ich komme einfach nicht darauf wie ein Overlay ala Google Maps Overlay in einer Activity zu Stande bekomme.

Sinn davon: Der Benutzer soll sich die Such-Engine auswählen können dafür tippt er auf einen Button neben der Suchleiste und dann soll sich unter der Suchleiste eine Art "Ballon" öffnen der die verfügbaren Engines anzeigt.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich das zu stande kriege?


----------



## schlingel (19. Jul 2011)

Falls es jemand interessiert: Das geht ganz leicht mit einem RelativeLayout. Wir haben das z.B. hier gemacht: Foodhunter-App main.xml

Ihr findet dort den XML code und in der Search-Activity die nötige Logik für das zu u. ausklappen. Im Endeffekt ist das aber nur ein Switchen der Visibility.


----------



## Swoop (20. Jul 2011)

als Tipp zur googlesuche:

Ich find meistens die besten Einträge, wenn ich 
	
	
	
	





```
Android + Methode
```
 oder  
	
	
	
	





```
Android + Widget + Suchbegriff
```
. Wenn du nichts auf deutsch finden kannst versuch es auf English! Da gibts dann meistens schon viele nützliche Hinweise =)


----------



## schlingel (20. Jul 2011)

Android Overlay Activity führt beim ersten Ergebnis zu einem Eintrag für eine MapActivity - das will ich ja nicht - und der zweite Eintrag führt hier her 

Overlay scheint das falsche Vokabel für's Suchen zu sein aber jetzt findet man hier ja doch die Lösung.


----------

